# Skid steer and mini or dozer and mini?



## Cat325 (Jan 5, 2018)

What would be the most efficient set up? Skid loader and mini excavator or dozer and mid sized trackhoe? I’m slowly starting out and I’m just looking for your opinions on the most profitable and most versatile. I’m looking at mostly putting in drive ways/resurfacing, cleaning out ponds, sidewalk and small demo, small sewer and water jobs, brush removal, agricultural drain tile installation and maybe some small terrace jobs. But that’d depend on what I buy wether skidsteer or dozer! Any info is appreciated! Tips on the business would also be a plus!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

from what you've described as desired type of work.

i hate dozers, have always hated dozers. 

that said, what do you consider midsize excavator? 307 cat? 

my guess for now, you'd be best in an excavator and tracked skiddy you can haul comfortably on a 3/4 or 1 ton pickup with gooseneck trailer at the same time.

your business will probably grow, but i think you'll always find that that size type of equipment from what you've described, will serve your needs well at the onset.

unless you've got the biz right out of the chute that will support a designated tractor/lowboy setup to haul stuff around, that's the route i'd go.

tips on business, get yourself an accountant immediately that you can trust and meet with at least twice a month. lot of times we "think" we know our costs, but takes somebody who crunches numbers on a daily basis to open our eyes.

good luck to you!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

looking back on my post, and seeing your username..."cat325"...and the description of work you'd like to do, you've described a BROAD spectrum of work. 

you surely don't want a 320 or 325 sized excavator on most sidewalk demo, terrace, typical water/sewer service install jobs.

but then again, you surely don't want a 307 on pond cleanout job, larger demo jobs, or most farm tile work.

i don't know if you're working by yourself, or have/will have employees. i think you to get started need to narrow your desired work path and acquire machines that will fill your immediate need.

remember, if an occasional larger job presents itself and you need larger equipment, rent it. have it delivered, picked up when done.

again, good luck


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

When I'm not stuck in this office I farm a small piece of ground, which leads me to believe I'd be the kind of customer you're looking for. I have my own skidsteer, but I can think of 10,000 jobs right this second you could come do for me with it or a mid-sized excavator. Only a couple things I need done would require a big hoe, and I don't think there's a single project we need a dozer on the place for.

Just starting out I would assume being able to haul your own stuff with a pickup would be a bonus. I'd sure look real hard at going that route if it were me.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I’d say skid and mini. A mini with a blade isn’t close to a dozer, but it’s a damn site better that a dozer alone. If you get a tracked skid loader you can put a dozer blade on it. Not the same, but 1/2 way there anyway


----------



## Cat325 (Jan 5, 2018)

dayexco said:


> looking back on my post, and seeing your username..."cat325"...and the description of work you'd like to do, you've described a BROAD spectrum of work.
> 
> you surely don't want a 320 or 325 sized excavator on most sidewalk demo, terrace, typical water/sewer service install jobs.
> 
> ...


Honestly I’d like to do them all I feel like it’s a wide variety of jobs that would keep a man and some part time help busy. But right now I’m leaning towards a 307ish cat and a 252 cat skidloader or a model smaller. Eventually I’d like a 330 Cat and a D5 dozer for land clearing and ponds etc


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Cat325 said:


> Honestly I’d like to do them all I feel like it’s a wide variety of jobs that would keep a man and some part time help busy. But right now I’m leaning towards a 307ish cat and a 252 cat skidloader or a model smaller. Eventually I’d like a 330 Cat and a D5 dozer for land clearing and ponds etc


get cat outta your head, think deere, save a pile of money on parts and service when you need it.


----------



## Cat325 (Jan 5, 2018)

dayexco said:


> Cat325 said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly I’d like to do them all I feel like it’s a wide variety of jobs that would keep a man and some part time help busy. But right now I’m leaning towards a 307ish cat and a 252 cat skidloader or a model smaller. Eventually I’d like a 330 Cat and a D5 dozer for land clearing and ponds etc
> ...


 i was just born and raised around cat been around Deere more lately on jobs and I am impressed but what’s the durability compared to cat? 333 Deere skid loaders I love besides maintenance


----------



## backhoe12 (Jan 10, 2018)

I started with a backhoe and skidsteer. Knowing what I know now, I would have started with a bigger mini (60-80 size) and a tracked skidsteer. There aren't many days that go by where we don't use them.


----------



## Cat325 (Jan 5, 2018)

backhoe12 said:


> I started with a backhoe and skidsteer. Knowing what I know now, I would have started with a bigger mini (60-80 size) and a tracked skidsteer. There aren't many days that go by where we don't use them.


 that’s what I’m thinking maybe a dump truck and pintel hitch trailer


----------



## backhoe12 (Jan 10, 2018)

Cat325 said:


> that’s what I’m thinking maybe a dump truck and pintel hitch trailer


Exactly!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

backhoe12 said:


> I started with a backhoe and skidsteer. Knowing what I know now, I would have started with a bigger mini (60-80 size) and a tracked skidsteer. There aren't many days that go by where we don't use them.


lose your password andrew?


----------



## backhoe12 (Jan 10, 2018)

dayexco said:


> lose your password andrew?


yes


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, I'd say you'll need a loader of some type for sewer/water lines. I'd start with a 5-7 ton mini and a tracked skid steer. Those will be the most versatile.


----------

